# What was your CM like before your BFP???



## readyforthree

Hi pregnant ladies:) Just wondering about your CM before your BFP. Was it white? creamy? watery? yellow? Just wondering... THanks:)


----------



## corgankidd

Mine was pretty dry up until just about the time I got my BFP, then it turned thick white and lotiony. It goes back and forth constantly between that and dry now though.


----------



## UenvyMEsha

Dry


----------



## lynne192

same here dry nothing there. until after then got sticky and ended up with thrush lol


----------



## bexxc

a day or two before i got my bfp, i had a little blob of white cm. it was very stretchy like ewcm, but instead of being clear and slippery , it was of thick, dry, and sticky--yuck! i had never had cm like that before.


----------



## booflebump

I had ewcm a few days before my bfp x


----------



## Olivette

I had a fair bit of ewcm before my BFP! I actually never noticed ewcm through my cycle, it's the first time i'd ever seen it and was rather excited! x


----------



## Mindy_mini

I had a LOT of creamy White cm.


----------



## taylorxx

Creamy/watery. My non pregnant cycles I ALWAYS got ewcm around 6/7/8dpo and then followed by yellow creamy cm. This time I didn't have it. xx


----------



## thecatsmother

mega TMI warning here, but you did ask...

thick, with white bits in it like toilet roll! (honestly, that's the only way to describe it). it's still like that now - if i run my finger around either inside or outside there's loads of it.

the day i got my bfp, i happened to take a look before weeing (as you do) and saw a big glob of yellow dangly mucus, like snot. i can only presume that's the mucus plug starting to form - it was my first indication that a test might be a pretty good idea!


----------



## readyforthree

thecatsmother said:


> mega TMI warning here, but you did ask...
> 
> thick, with white bits in it like toilet roll! (honestly, that's the only way to describe it). it's still like that now - if i run my finger around either inside or outside there's loads of it.
> 
> the day i got my bfp, i happened to take a look before weeing (as you do) and saw a big glob of yellow dangly mucus, like snot. i can only presume that's the mucus plug starting to form - it was my first indication that a test might be a pretty good idea!

hahah I love TMI:) A lot of people say "Creamy" white CM. With both of my babies I remember white CM but I think it was more watery or milky... In my TWW now and having white milk-like CM... Anyone else???


----------



## Mrsctobe

dry then went white/clearish slippery type but not for a good while after x


----------



## napamermaid

Milky lotion like


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mine was creamy, and a bit watery at times. It's usually pretty dry after O so I noticed the difference straight away.

CP was very low too :flower:


----------



## ss24

Had ewcm/sticky clear cm over last 7 days. Today (CD 16) I have a glob of sticky, whitish "snot" that is a little bit stretchy. Has anyobe had similar?
Usually a 26 day cycle. 4 days late last month (bpn) so no idea when I'll get AF this month as no idea when I ov (usually CD 11-13...I think)....TTC baby no.2 is getting ridiculous!


----------

